# My kitten won't eat after being spayed



## jdiamond (Mar 1, 2006)

I took my 6 month kitten to get spayed. After the surgery she was lethargic and not eating. Understandable but after 2 weeks, took back to vet. Had a small fever and gave her antibiotics. Still the same. She is back at vets for 2 days due to being dehydrated. Fever is gone but vet said she is still not eating. Anyone encounter this before? Ideas appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tigergirl911 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

All I can offer is what I've dealt with recently...
I've been having issues with my cat not eating too but she is much older. The vet told me to try almost anything to get her to eat because cats cannot go without food for long at all. He said their body starts to shut down if they don't eat. 

Have you had a blood test done? The vet also has nutrient paste that you can give. Otherwise I was told if that didn't work they would have to start a feeding tube. So I would say if you can't get your kitty eating, take it back to the vet & get them to run tests. Good luck with this! Keep us updated.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Did you get a chance to check up on her today?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Did the vet give you a diagnosis? A post-surgical infection, maybe?

I do remember another member dealing with something like this. I'll ask her if she can help. :wink:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I did have a similar problem with Willow Lymecaps, you are right. Mainly the issue became her hormonal behaviour afterwards (that was a joy a minute!!! not!) but initially Willow had a nasty infection in her wound and this made her quite unwell, she too didn't want to eat or drink.

It was pretty obvious that the wound was infected though as she had oozing, the vet had to remove the remaining stitches, clean her up and stitch her again. She was very traumatised by the whole thing and didn't eat properly for a long time afterwards.

In this instance though it doesn't appear that there is any infection (I hope the vet would have picked up on that if there was).

jdiamond, how is she other than this - is she depressed or quieter than usual? Appear to be in any pain? Going to the litter box properly? 

The spey operation is a big operation and she could just be feeling generally yukky from the whole experience but obviously it's a big worry when our babies aren't eating and drinking properly.


----------



## jdiamond (Mar 1, 2006)

*getting an ultrasound today*

and checking for fluids. She tested positive for FIP on the standard test. Going to a care center for $400. We brought her home last night and she is now sneezing and her meowing is weak. She did eat a little tuna but has the runs due to the fluids the vet pumped into her. She has lost weight. The vet thinks the FIP was brought on by the shock of the surgery and if she does test positive again there is nothing we can do. My girlfriend is hating herself for getting her spayed now. Not a good time. Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, please tell your girlfriend not to feel badly. Spaying is the right thing to do, and there are health complications that can result from *not* spaying. 

FIP is a virus -- the "shock" of surgery wouldn't give your cat a virus. Maybe she already had it prior to surgery and the symptoms are just presenting now? Perhaps that's what the vet meant.

FIP tests are not terribly accurate, so hopefully the initial test was a false postitive.

Here's an article on FIP for you:

http://www.winnfelinehealth.org/health/FIP.html


I do hope you get a negative on the next FIP test. Keep us posted. :wink:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. Please tell your gf not to feel guilty! Spaying was the right thing to do. Unfortunately, with any surgery there are some risks, but it is extremely rare. Not much comfort for you now, I know.
This may sound far fetched but it does happen. Have they chacked to make absolutely sure that they didn't leave anything (like gauze)inside her? That can cause these kind of symptoms so I would certainly have them check for that right away too.
I hope the FIP is negative and they can figure out whats wrong with her. Very best of luck!


----------

